# Decoders question



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Is there a cross reference somewhere that lists what decoders (with and without sound) go with a particular loco? And if it's PNP etc.

I like Digitrax's selector but that is just one maker.


----------



## TimW (Oct 20, 2018)

I just did quite a bit of internet surfing to see for myself and it appears that as of right now, manufacturers strictly list their own. Tony's Train Exchange has a good comparison chart of decoders and features, but I don't think it's exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Tony's isn't bad but I have Kato SD70M and it showed me way more than I expected and then not all were for the SD70M.

Ok, who are the better makers? 
Digitrax
MRC

I kind of unclear on who the makers of these are : ESU, LokSound, Tsunami. 

Frank


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My experience with Digitrax and NEC HO decoders is
that just about any one would work on most
locos. Most are capable of powering a motor up
to 1.5 amp, which is way more than you need for
the typical recent loco. Some of the older open frame
motors do require a 2 amp capability.

If your loco is 'DCC ready' you'll want to know the
number of pins and buy accordingly.

Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

LokSound, is made by ESU.

Tsunami is made by Soundtrax.

Both are very good decoders.
LokSound might have an edge in the sound department.
Might even be the best going right now.

Magic


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ftauss said:


> Ok, who are the better makers?
> Digitrax
> MRC
> 
> ...


I have installed most manufactures decoders really don't see much difference in motor control. Most of my non sound locos have Digitrax or TCS decoders. I like ESU for there sound files but BLI is also very good, it really comes down to the speaker and enclosure used. Most manufactures make there own decoders.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

ESU is tough to beat for sound file fidelity and lamp programming.


----------

